# Calculate gallons of must



## Steve_M

I know that for every lug(36lbs) you should see a yield of 2-2.5 gallons of wine, what about the total gallons of must? For every lug what does that relate to in gallons?

Thanks


----------



## Boatboy24

I've never paid close attention, but I'd guess around 4. More than that once you get a good cap forming though.


----------



## ceeaton

You should be able to easily handle 3 x 36 lbs in a 20 gallon brute, with room to spare. Might even be able to get another lug in there, just haven't tried it, yet. I tend to be conservative with that since I don't want to wake up some morning in the fall to a big mess foaming out of the top of my brute (Et tu Brute).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> You should be able to easily handle 3 x 36 lbs in a 20 gallon brute, with room to spare. Might even be able to get another lug in there, just haven't tried it, yet. I tend to be conservative with that since I don't want to wake up some morning in the fall to a big mess foaming out of the top of my brute (Et tu Brute).



I've done 4 in a 20gal. 4+ inches of headspace.


----------



## NorCal

My calculations are:
1 gallon of finished wine takes 15.5 pounds of grapes
Must volume = finished wine /.6

36 lbs grapes
3.9 must
2.3 finished


----------



## JohnT

not too far off from what I normally get... 

700 liters of must very roughly yields 500 liters of unfinished wine.


----------



## NorCal

This is the google sheet that I use to be sure I have all the supplies for the season. A top sheet aggregates all the varieties being made.


----------



## sdelli

I have used a pretty simple formula that works pretty close every year.
You yield 10% grapes lbs to must gallons.
You yield 6% to 7% grape lbs to finished wine gallon yield.

500 lbs of grapes yield 50 gallons of must and 30 to 35 gallons of wine


----------



## Jbu50

sdelli said:


> I have used a pretty simple formula that works pretty close every year.
> You yield 10% grapes lbs to must gallons.
> You yield 6% to 7% grape lbs to finished wine gallon yield.
> 
> 500 lbs of grapes yield 50 gallons of must and 30 to 35 gallons of wine


Your formula works pretty well. I reviewed my notes from previous wine making (grapes lbs to must gallons, etc) and just tweaked your numbers to get in line with my averages and was able to use the calculations in my spreadsheet with good confidence! Thanks!


----------

